# Poljot Civil vs Pilot Civil



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I've always quite fancied a Poljot Civil and am close to doing the do but after doing some reading, it seems there's 2 variants of the watch.

There's the Poljot Civil, all Russian made by Poljot, and the Pilot Civil made by Juri Levenberg. It seems people aren't sure if the JL version is fully Russian made or where it's assembled.

I would go straight for the Poljot as it's as close to the real thing as possible, but there's some bits about the JL version I think I might prefer.

Mainly, it appears in most photo's that the lume used on the JL version is white which I think makes a big difference to the overall look compared to what looks like green lume used on the Poljot version. I also like the extra details on the JL dial (additional chrono text and numbering, batton at 6) and the pip on the seconds hand. Oh, and it's cheaper!

Does anyone know any more about the JL version? Is the lume that different between then 2? Should the JL avoided for any reason? Who actually makes the JL version?

Poljot (stolen from @Draygo) Lume looks quite green...



















Pilot - Lume looks white...










But then, Poljot (stolen from @wotsch) Lume looks less green...










Pilot, lume looks a little green!!










And the Poljot looks gorgeous here










Any advice from owners of either would be greatly received.

(All pictures used without permission but with many thanks!)


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

No worries using the image, mate.

The Civil/Zivil is indeed lovely and hard to track down - I regret selling mine. In fact I can't really remember why I did. Doh!

Trouble is, I can't really remember the lume colour, either. Although I'd say it was green-ish, not bright white.

One thing to note is that although JL's version might also have a 3133 and look very similar, it's branded Pilot, not Poljot. Although you have to study the logo to notice (I'm sure the similarity is a bizarre coincidence :wink: ). So if brand integrity matters to you, the Poljot's the only option.

Good luck with the hunt.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Forgot to add... Julian at Poljot24.com has both versions. (As with all new 3133s nowadays, they're not cheap!)

In many ways I prefer the JL Pilot version - mainly because of the slightly bolder hands, rather than the lume.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Forgot to add... Julian at Poljot24.com has both versions. (As with all new 3133s nowadays, they're not cheap!)
> 
> In many ways I prefer the JL Pilot version - mainly because of the slightly bolder hands, rather than the lume.


 I noticed Julian had them and you scared me when you said they were hard to find!

The poljot dial looks really nice in some of the pics I've seen, really catches the light well. I wonder if the pilot version is the same?


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

KrispyDK said:


> But then, Poljot (stolen from @wotsch) Lume looks less green...


 I think I remember that was quite a sunny day. Here's the same watch shot indoors and showing a greenish shade:


Poljot-Zivil-12small by wotsch2, on Flickr

I only have this one and haven't had the JL version, so unfortunately can't compare. All I know is that the Poljot is a lovely watch. Funnily enough, I had it on today after quite some time wearing my Amphibias and I've been really enjoying it.

-wotsch


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

wotsch said:


> I think I remember that was quite a sunny day. Here's the same watch shot indoors and showing a greenish shade:
> 
> 
> Poljot-Zivil-12small by wotsch2, on Flickr
> ...


 Thanks Wotsch and @Draygo for your feedback and your usual stunning photo's.

Could I be a real pain and ask what the lug to lug length is? For a relatively small (by today's standards) watch it looks like it will wear bigger due to the dial and height - how do you find it in that regard?

I don't know how such small details are making it such a tough choice for me! :wacko:


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

KrispyDK said:


> Could I be a real pain and ask what the lug to lug length is? For a relatively small (by today's standards) watch it looks like it will wear bigger due to the dial and height - how do you find it in that regard?


 Lug-to-lug about 45mm.

It does wear well as the dial has a great presence. It's a pretty good chrono to go with a work shirt and even a suit.

*Heads up: there's one on ebay.de ending in a few hours and still at a reasonable price: Article number 151893586243*


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

wotsch said:


> Heads up: there's one on ebay.de ending in a few hours and still at a reasonable price: Article number 151893586243


 :thumbsup:

Now to see if he'll post to blighty and take paypal...just in case!


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

If he doesn't, PM me. I'm in Germany.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

You, sir, are a real gent! Thank you!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> I noticed Julian had them and you scared me when you said they were hard to find!


 :laugh: Sorry... I meant 'hard to find used, in any condition, at a reasonable price'. But as @wotsch has proven, I'm wrong there, too! Good luck with that one on eBay. :thumbsup:


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

KrispyDK said:


> You, sir, are a real gent! Thank you!


 No problems. It's serendipity. I put the poljot on this morning after months in the box. You start this thread today. Then, just as I'm writing the bit about how I enjoyed wearing it today, the ebay email notification about the one ending soon arrives in my inbox.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm hoping kismet continues to the point he gets (and understands) my message before the listing ends!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I also wish @Kutusov would stop fannying around with cute gadgets and start talking watches again...I'd be interested to hear what he has to say about JL in general!

artytime:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> In fact I can't really remember why I did. Doh!


 Because you felt it was too dressy, something you hardly wear and, if you had to go dressy, the Max Bill would be up for it over the Zivil everytime :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> I also wish @Kutusov would stop fannying around with cute gadgets and start talking watches again...I'd be interested to hear what he has to say about JL in general!
> 
> artytime:


 Don't know what to tell you besides I just love that creepy owl spycam :laugh:

Seriously now, and it's just guessing as I've not been up to speed on this stuff, I assume they are the same thing, old rebranded Poljots. Poljot is long gone and so are the stocks of 3133 movements. JL has bought NOS before and also recreating watches under his own brand. Strela is a JL brand now. It's a nightmare to tell apart the paddle handed Strela reissues from Volmax and JL. The other dials are all from him. He also owns the name Molnija now and was the guy that bought all the remaining Molnija movements. I'm pretty sure he cooperates with folks over at Poland to come up with his watches, same people that make Moscow Classic (or used to).

I went back and inserted some extra stuff I recalled, so the point was they are probably NOS Poljots. He went with his own brand because hey, his brand is still going, Poljot is not.

As to lume, the lume in the Poljot is crap as usual. Very slight greenish tint but you only get to see that almost with a macro shot. It's a small dial, markers are small, so there's not a lot of lume to paint anyway.

As to which I would choose? Well, they are too close, if the price gap is big enough, I would pick the cheapest one. On looks... well, I like the JL logo better, that Poljot one is the worst one they ever had. Never liked that straight version of their wings. But I also don't like the extra stuff in JL's version: don't like the 3133 plate, don't like the extra tinny lume thing at 6 (there's a date there already, don't need more stuff) and don't like the text on the subdials.

It's a watch with very clean lines and elegant because it is simple, that's what makes it work. So in this case, the less, the better. I would pick the Poljot version without much hesitation if the price is around the same. Less is better with this watch.

Now, @KrispyDK, can I go back to my girly cute gadgets? artytime:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Cheers buddy...always good to have your advice. I cannot thank Wilf enough for pulling the trigger on a Poljot for me this evening...I certainly got the cheapest one!

Now go on @Kutusov, run along and play!!

:laugh:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Cheers buddy...always good to have your advice. I cannot thank Wilf enough for pulling the trigger on a Poljot for me this evening...I certainly got the cheapest one!
> 
> Now go on @Kutusov, run along and play!!
> 
> :laugh:


 Wilf got you one? Great guy, he offered to help me out finding one at the time. I know I was after something else at the time but eventually snatched one up from ebay.de:



No one goes for a brown strap with this one but I love it! Especially this sort of bridle leather (it's a Fluco London, I think).


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Ah, you have the watch too!! I've got the exact same strap and was thinking of using it - I'm too pale for black!

Yep - all happened in a flash - as he was responding on here one popped up on ebay.de finishing this evening. I think he got me a great price too!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/POLJOT-Sturmanskie-Chronograph-Handaufzug-Kal-3133-/151893586243?autorefresh=true&nma=true&si=%252BcFY5rVxQzpAixE9kckpkUhWCjE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Ah, you have the watch too!! I've got the exact same strap and was thinking of using it - I'm too pale for black!
> 
> Yep - all happened in a flash - as he was responding on here one popped up on ebay.de finishing this evening. I think he got me a great price too!
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/POLJOT-Sturmanskie-Chronograph-Handaufzug-Kal-3133-/151893586243?autorefresh=true&nma=true&si=%252BcFY5rVxQzpAixE9kckpkUhWCjE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


 Even for a couple of years ago standards, it is a great price! They are insanely expensive nowadays!

"The clock is a work Poljot 3133, a replica of the ETA in 2416 in Switzerland, installed."

BS!! It's a true Valjoux, only improved in Russia!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Can't wait to get her on a nato...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, bugger off, you.... artytime:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Because you felt it was too dressy, something you hardly wear and, if you had to go dressy, the Max Bill would be up for it over the Zivil everytime :yes:


 You could well be right... There's some logic there all right. The Civil is a very smart chrono. Strangely, I was wearing the MB Chronoscope today.

Well done to @wotsch ! Hope you enjoy it @KrispyDK.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> You could well be right... There's some logic there all right. The Civil is a very smart chrono. Strangely, I was wearing the MB Chronoscope today.
> 
> Well done to @wotsch ! Hope you enjoy it @KrispyDK.


 I am right! I remember the conversation we had perfectly well! I have a great memory for other people's stuff, never know if I locked the door though...


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Beautiiful....


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Poljot Zivil Chrono by wotsch2, on Flickr


Poljot Zivil Chrono by wotsch2, on Flickr

:biggrin:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

wotsch said:


> :biggrin:


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you Wilf. This has been the definition of 'going above and beyond'!


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, you know, if you start something then it has to be finished. :wink:


----------

